# Samick bows?



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

had to order mine from the states.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

try archers nook..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Call Fred Walker at 905-410-1141.
Fred has a traditional bow shop Kawartha Traditional Archery Center.
You can get the link through the durhamarchers.ca web site.


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/

In addition to Samick Bows and Risers, they have everything and anything else one may think of when it comes to archery. 

*They ship to Canada also!*


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo has a large selection in stock, does mail order, and is a full dealer... 

bow-shop.com

I'd suggest you give them a call...

Cheers,

Andrew


----------

